# The Dow at 3000?



## metric (4 March 2009)

some pundits are openly calling the dow to be 3000 by xmas. some are saying much sooner.

what will the world be like, if or when that happens?


.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 March 2009)

*Re: the dow at 3000.*

wont someone think of the small businesses??

all this saving of 'firms to big to fail' isnt working. its just good money after bad.

the dow most likely will be at 3000. does the government really think it can change that? and why should future tax payers pay for the mistakes and wars of the past??

let it fall. spending the country to bankruptcy is not going to stop the slide. 

stop taking the bandaid off slowly, let the market rip it off and get on with things.


----------



## Aussiejeff (4 March 2009)

*Re: the dow at 3000.*



metric said:


> some pundits are openly calling the dow to be 3000 by xmas. some are saying much sooner.
> 
> what will the world be like, if or when that happens?
> 
> ...




Actually, when I drive around now and shop etc, it all looks pretty normal. A few familiar shops & businesses have gone under or are "for sale", but in general, no big deal UNLESS you are directly impacted by sacking or loss of home through foreclosure etc.

The sun still rises and sets.

The skies are grey or blue.

The moon goes round and round.

The birds still sing.

It takes a lot longer for real world reality to set in. Compared to the daily "shock" market (hi to robots  ) the world's economies and social structures are relative trundling behemoths that seem to move oh, so slooooowwwwlllllyyyyy. 

IMO by end Dec 2010 it could look pretty grim if the DOW is anywhere near 3000 by end Dec 2009.

Expect to see LOTS more closed businesses and shops.

You probably won't be able to buy a lot of favorite items from the Supermarket store - if it actually is still open!

Many more families will lose their homes. (30% more registering for emergency accomodation this year in NSW alone).

Unemployment would maybe top 10%!

News media stories will be god-awful, woefully grim, as is their wont.

All manner of sporting events will be cancelled due to lack of investors or advertising funds.

Some public TV broadcasts might cease to exist. CH10 & Seven are basket cases already. 

GMH & Ford Oz would likely fold, regardless of what they say now.

and so forth.....

IMHO.


----------



## korrupt_1 (4 March 2009)

metric said:


> some pundits are openly calling the dow to be 3000 by xmas. some are saying much sooner.
> 
> what will the world be like, if or when that happens?
> 
> ...




If DOW is 3000, then our SPI will be 1500... mwuhahahaha!!!! 

:bricks1::flush::fan:couch:samurai:


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2009)

A tidal wave was going to wipe out Adelaide in the 70s and Jesus has been coming every years since I was born.
A comet was supposed to hit in 2004.

If the Dow hits 3000 we will all retire because we knew about it and have been short since 8000 and made a fortune.

*RIGHT*


----------



## MR. (4 March 2009)

tech/a said:


> A tidal wave was going to wipe out Adelaide in the 70s and Jesus has been coming every years since I was born.
> A comet was supposed to hit in 2004.
> 
> If the Dow hits 3000 we will all retire because we knew about it and have been short since 8000 and made a fortune.
> ...




Lost opportunities everywhere!

View attachment CHART 1900-2009-A-a.bmp


Plotted an average "red line". Dow at 2009 is approx "3000" 

Tech/a off topic : Why do you think the government offered extra tax deductions on excavators?  Is it just an example? Here in SE QLD they're everywhere!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 March 2009)

can u post that DOW graph in a bigger format MR?


----------



## MR. (4 March 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> can u post that DOW graph in a bigger format MR?




The above chart is from http://stockcharts.com/charts/historical/djia1900.html

108 years of the DOW. 

The chart has been correctly plotted. (I think)
ie: When the DOW doubles it is the same verticle distance on the chart no matter the number!


----------

